

Ask HN: Bug hunting / open source for a living - jacob9706

I have been curious if it is a reasonable goal to hunt bugs &#x2F; develop for open source projects for a living.<p>Are there are any sites that have a &quot;bounty&quot; board for bugs and is it possible to make a good living hunting bugs?<p>Also, does anyone know of a good and active open source C# project? I want to spend some time contributing back to the open source community as I have used many open source tools and gained much knowledge through studying them.
======
partisan
Seems like an interesting concept to me, but you have the possibility of a
system that can be gamed. You are asking for someone to find bugs created by
someone else. You can't really verify that the two people are not the same
person or that they are not colluding with each other.

I might be naive about this, but look at Homejoy. They shut down because they
had a system that could be and was gamed.

------
mtmail
[https://internetbugbounty.org/](https://internetbugbounty.org/) is sponsored
by Microsoft, Facebook and others and honors bugs found in many open source
software.

------
coppolaemilio
It seems like you are looking for this site :)
[https://www.bountysource.com/](https://www.bountysource.com/)

------
T-A
A C# FOSS project which could use some help is
[http://opensimulator.org](http://opensimulator.org)

